# New Riegel Gun Show



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

Any one know when the New Riegel Gun Show is? Saw an ad for it mid- October but forgot the dates.


----------



## biggunman (Mar 2, 2016)

yes the gun show is march the 12th threw 14th


----------

